# The Old X-box Challenge...Trash? or potential project.



## rocallaghan (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello!

I recently acquired an old Xbox from the garage of a student house. It had been left there by the previous tenants. They left a hell of a lot of useless junk so I expected it not to work and I turned out to be right. The shop who tested it for me told me to get rid of it but me being the person that I am I can't help wondering if I can still find a use for it.

So I have a few qustions: 

-Is there anything I can salvage from an Xbox that might be handy for my desktop computer? 

-Would it be easy or cost effective to try an fix it?

-Does anyone have any more creative ideas for what I could use the parts for? Can I actually make this piece of rubbish into something useful? Maybe even something cool?

Any (remotely serious) suggestions would be greatly appreciated because at the moment its just a really big paper weight.


----------



## Soki (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe they left it there, because they saw this video:

http://www.storyofstuff.com/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Junk.


----------



## Soki (Jan 8, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> Junk.


I disagree. I used my old PS1 to replace my PS2 plug-in cord.
I also used a few of those small ball thingies (in the center) to throw at my brother.
I also used the PS1 base (took out all the components) to hold video games inside. Came out pretty well.

You always use anything for soemthing else...its just the thoughts of what to use it for.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

The XBOX has a 8-10 gig hard drive. You can remove it, format it and use it on some test machines.


----------



## rocallaghan (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks...any information like that is useful. I hate to see things go to waste!


----------



## DB6150 (Jan 16, 2009)

I forget if the Pentium III that they put in those things are soldered on or not... if its not, you can use it in a separate machine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A P3? Another really useful item.


----------



## DB6150 (Jan 16, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> A P3? Another really useful item.


I have a lot of P3 systems that I use, they make for good storage server processors and for low use machines. Good ole processors of their day.  Say they are garbage if you wish, but some people actually prefer to make use of things that are not junk.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

But, what are you going to use it for?


----------



## DB6150 (Jan 16, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> But, what are you going to use it for?


He could use it for anything... Storage server, (slow) folding rig, print server, etc.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

DB6150 said:


> He could use it for anything... Storage server, (slow) folding rig, print server, etc.


Let me get this straight. You'd take a processor that's worth maybe $5 (I'm being optimistic) and spend the time, effort, and money to build a complete device around it?

Whatever, I think I'll take a pass.


----------



## DB6150 (Jan 16, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> Let me get this straight. You'd take a processor that's worth maybe $5 (I'm being optimistic) and spend the time, effort, and money to build a complete device around it?
> 
> Whatever, I think I'll take a pass.


Hah. I have a lot of old parts in my store room at work. You may pass, and I would depending on my mood at the time. But if you can do something with it and make it work and give it to someone who is less fortunate that you or I...


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

The processor is soldered on.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Soki said:


> Maybe they left it there, because they saw this video:
> 
> http://www.storyofstuff.com/


Nice link.

Kinda explains a comment I made about Vista and green times. Needing twice everything to do less than XP.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

So you say they have a 8-10G hard drive hummm... ,so what kind of hard drive is this ,can you hook these up to any PC and beat them up. Im running out of space and been collecting lots of old hard drives lately and most from 96-oo suck but 8-10G sound good for storing music ,wounder whats the voltage on one of those is it the same 12.5V and the same pc connection?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The drive should be a standard PATA interface drive.


----------

